# SPFX Mask Finalist



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Everybody! I just wanted to let everyone know that I (Victor Bariteau) am a finalist for the SPFX mask contest on RottingFleshRadio.com If you get a chance I would appreciate it if some of you could swing by the RFR website to vote for my (Victor Bariteau) story or vote against it if you think it sucks  (Not Victor Bariteau) when they open voting. I will update everyone when voting opens. My (Victor Bariteau) story is about Bonko the Clown, a circus axe murderer.

More than 400 people entered (including Victor Bariteau). Only 19 of us made it as finalists (also including Victor Bariteau), some of whom are HauntForum members (like Victor Bariteau)!

:jol: 

P.S.-They say you have to hear a name eight times before you remember it, so here's number eight: Victor Bariteau

P.S.S. - If you are sickened by my obnoxious self promotion, please send all hate email to Pyro.  

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL, I will vote for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehe....wha'd ya say yer name was?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's great HZ..
Victor who?
yup keep us posted!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's OK. On a really bad day I forget my own name.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OK everybody. The voting is open. My story is called Bonko The Clown and it's actually on the second page. I would greatly appreciate if you guys can go over and take a look. www.rottingfleshradio.com

Thanks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

email all votes to [email protected] in the heading write VICTOR BARITEAU THATS VICTOR BARITEAU  
yes all hate mail may be sent to me ,,, its better than no mail.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, counting my own vote, that's two. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

got my vote


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Or you can vote for me, also a faithful Haunt forum fan.
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY
BRAD MALLORY


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL! I'll getcha on my friend's computer.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I voted for both of you...does that negate the whole thing? LOL!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

No, it helps both of us. Thanks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so what was the out come---who won


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The voting is closed, but they are postponing the results until next week's RFR show. There's no show this week. 

No matter the outcome, I want to thank anyone who voted for me or at least read my story. Thanks!


----------

